# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Hà Nội >  Vé tham quan tranh 3D, phim 5D, đài quan sát tầng 72 Keangnam giá rẻ đây

## ndtam

Mình  chuyên cung cấp vé vào Sky72 Keanngam, giảm giá 35% chỉ còn 160 nghìn/  vé , đảm bảo , uy tiến. Các bạn đến tận nơi lấy vé hoặc mình có ship đến  nhà cho các bạn.

Bạn nào có nhu cầu liên hệ với mình nhé!

*Địa điểm nhận vé*

Số nhà 91. A3 Đường Nguyễn Cảnh Dị, khu đô thị Đại Kim, Hà Nội

Buổi tối và chủ nhật tại : Số nhà 23H1, ngõ 396 Trương Định.

*Hotline : 0969118456*
*Yh: thanhtam_3006*
Trẻ em dưới 80cm Miễn phí .

Giá dịch vụ đã bao gồm thuế giá trị gia tăng (VAT) và phí dịch vụ

*Giá vé bao gồm:*
• Vé vào cổng
• Đài quan sát & Ống nhòm(sử dụng 1 lần) / Observatory & Telescope
• Bảo tàng Sống/ Alive museum
• Rạp chiếu phim 5D/ 5D cinema
• Thế giới 3D/ 3D World
• Phòng tranh Artlink/ Artlink Gallery
• Hình ảnh Keangnam toàn cầu/ Keangnam PR Zone
• Quầy lưu niệm Sky 72/ SKY72 Gift shop
Quầy lưu niệm Sky72 - lưu giữ những kí ức của bạn tại Sky72.

ĐÀI QUAN SÁT - ỐNG NHÒM
Keangnam Landmark 72 là tòa tháp cao nhất  tại Đông Dương với một đài quan sát tại tầng 72 ở độ cao trên 350m. Tầm  quan sát 350 độ từ trên cao sẽ khiến toàn thành phố nằm ngay dưới chân  bạn.
 
BẢO TÀNG SỐNG
Trick Art không đơn giản là nghệ thuật mà  đây còn là phương pháp vẽ tranh vô cùng phức tạp có thể gây ảo giác cho  đôi mắt bạn về cái thực và không thực. Trẻ em sẽ yêu thích và say mê  tìm hiểu nó bằng trái tim.






 

RẠP CHIẾU PHIM 5D

Màn hình 360 độ và những hiệu ứng đặc  biệt sẽ mang đến cho bạn những cảm nhận về đỉnh cao của công nghệ giải  trí. Chúng tôi mời bạn đến với thế giới ảo mà như thật của xu hướng mới  nhất hiện nay.
 
Phòng tranh Artlink - nơi quảng bá nghệ  thuật truyền thống, đậm đà bản sắc Việt Nam, và Phòng trưng bày hình ảnh  Keangnam toàn cầu - khu giới thiệu các công trình mang tầm vóc quốc tế  của tập đoàn Keangnam trên thế giới.


 
Một khu “mới toanh” tại Sky72 cũng vừa ra  mắt khách tham quan - Khu chụp ảnh cùng thần tượng xứ Hàn, nơi bạn sẽ  được xuất hiện trong cùng 1 bức ảnh với các sao Hàn Quốc đã từng ghé  thăm tòa nhà Landmark72 như các thành viên Running Man, nhóm nhạc nữ  T-Ara, diễn viên Kim Tae Hee, Song Seung Hun…
 
Còn chần chừ gì nữa, hãy liên hệ ngay để được hưởng ưu đãi nhé!

*Hotline: 0969118456 ( Mình tên Tâm)*
*Yh : thanhtam_3006*

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## dung89

Hí hí nhìn hay ghê

----------


## ndtam

> Hí hí nhìn hay ghê


Hay lém, bạn mua đi xem

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc cac bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## ndtam

uppppppppppp

----------


## ndtam

Chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------


## kohan

Cũng muốn đi mà ở gần đấy bao lâu chưa đi được. Hôm trước thấy dọn hết ở tầng 1. Không biết thế nào

----------


## hangnt

> Cũng muốn đi mà ở gần đấy bao lâu chưa đi được. Hôm trước thấy dọn hết ở tầng 1. Không biết thế nào


Cái đó chỉ là dọn trung tâm thương mại ở dưới thôi bạn còn tòa quan sát vẫn hoạt động bình thường

----------


## ndtam

chúc các bạn đi chơi vui vẻ!

----------

